# Rear control arms



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys, the rear control arms (long ones) have a circle punched in one side and an oval on the other. Does it matter which way they bolt in? Or does the circle go towards the axle housing etc?

Thanks Hank:confused


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hank, on my 70 the slot is to the front & circle to the rear. Are yours boxed and ready for the sway bar. Early control arms didn't even have these holes..Les


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

No not boxed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hank, while you have them off might think about just welding a piece across to box them it will make a different in the corning of the ole girl!! Add a few urethane bushings and it's a whole new ride!! Les


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've seen at the swap meets a bent insert that welds into your control arm to make them boxed. See Below:
Chevelle Control Arm Inserts, Boxed, Rear, 1964-1972
I bought an aftermarket sway bar used that has metal plates and spacers that all mount inside the sway bar, and the bar is gold, nice. I had to guesstimate where to drill it, but came out fine.


----------

